# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Zrinka u Slobodnoj

## Loryblue

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Dalm...2/Default.aspx

 :D

----------


## maxi

:Klap:

----------


## jadranka605

:D

----------


## mali karlo

bravo zrinka   :Love:

----------


## anamar

:D

----------


## marta

A onda, u ono malo vremena, koje joj ostane nakon zongliranja posla i obiteljskih obveza, gospodja zonglira i loptu  :Joggler:   i to ni vise ni manje nego OVDJE


Oci mi ispale vako  :shock:  kad sam skuzila. 

Zrinka   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## malena beba

:Klap:  zrinka!!

----------


## zhabica

> gospodja zonglira i loptu   i to ni vise ni manje nego OVDJE


 :shock: 

zena multipraktik   :Grin:  

 :Kiss:   :Love:  

clanak je super!

----------


## zrinka

ajme cure   :Embarassed:

----------

